# New Seiko frankenwatch



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Bit bored today so thought I'd have a go at a dial change on a Seiko automatic I recently bought off a friend. Originally a white dialled Seiko 5 Seamaster (as I think they are known as). The dial I've fitted is from a Seiko skx007 I'd fitted another dial to previously. The hands are the original Seiko items. Not sure what I think of it , I like it better than the original white dial, but it's now got the wrong water resistancy rating on it and there are no minute markers. Also I've found a solid Seiko back that will fit as I don't like view backs. So ll the info on the back is wrong too.

I'd be interested to hear other forum members comments on it.

Many thanks

Paul


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's another picture of the same watch with another dial fitted. The dial this time is from a Seiko perpetual calendar. I got the dial from Foggy, so many thanks to him for it.

I'm going to keep it like this I think as I can't be bothered to change the dial again and I like the fact that the date only is visible. It would look even better with a white on black date ring. All I need now is a strap or bracelet for it as I don't like the bracelet that came with the watch.

Apologies for the crappy picture but here it is.

Comments, positive or negative, are welcome.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I really like the first one, brilliant dial


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

@Paul, I like the 1st one best. Neat and uncluttered.

Paul D


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

I'll take the second one!

Been thinking of modifying my Seiko diver (007) with these hands and dial. I want to make sure though before I buy a donor.

Do any of us know, would the whole movement, dial and hands lift out of both watches for a straight swop ?

The crown is in the right place and it is the same movement so I am figuring it will all fit.

Also, on the diver( you have obviously had yours appart Paul) does the dial come out the back with the movement or has the glass to come off?

David


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi David

I think the movement, dial & hands should be a straight swap (though I've never done this so can't be 100% certain). You'll have to use the stem and crown from the 007 though (there's no need to remove the crown from the stem as they come out as a complete unit), both these watches use the 7s26 movement (presumably) so I wouldn't have thought that there would be any problems. It'd be a good idea to compare both the stems when they are removed.

The movement does indeed come out of the back, no need to remove the crystal at all. The only other thing is that the minute chapter on the 007 is on the inner bezel and the minute chapter for the military dial is on the actual dial, so you'll end up with a watch with two minute chapters, which can look a bit cluttered and busy.

Hope this helps. I say go for it! Be sure to show the results on the forum, I'd certainly be interested in seeing it.

Thanks for the comments seems like the first dial is the most popular. However I'm keeping with the 2nd dial, it looks much better than the photo suggests (I'll have to get an Ikea waste paper basket







!). The other dial is a bit too minimal for my tastes.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's yet another picture of mine, hopefully a bit better and clearer than the last one. I've refitted with the original bracelet, which will do for the time being, but I still don't like it. I have plans to brush finish the case of the watch too.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Paul, number two looks the best to me and agree that the bracelet spoils it a bit, cheers fred.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Hi Paul'

No. 1 looks best to me, one of the rubber oyster straps would look good on it









No.2 looks a bit cluttered


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Paul

I think #2 looks best, the metallic indices suit the style and finish of the rest of the watch, looks as if it was made like that. Might look good on one of Roy's Oyster bracelets?

Si


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

I've chickened out.

I cant go and buy something to pull it apart, maybe it will look like nothing when it is finished









Must keep my eye out for a rough one from somewhere.

David


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

DavidH wrote :



> Been thinking of modifying my Seiko diver (007) with these hands and dial. I want to make sure though before I buy a donor.
> 
> Do any of us know, would the whole movement, dial and hands lift out of both watches for a straight swop ?


Yes David it would fit and be a straight swop.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Are you going to offer that as an option Roy? Looks good to me. Would accept mine as a swap 









Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No Sorry Paul,


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Ah well it was worth a try


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have some old 6309 cases, I may try to put one in and see what it looks like.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I always thought the crown positions were in a slightly different position on the watches with the 7s26 movements. However if you can manage it I'd love to see the results







.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It wont work, just checked. The dial spacer wont fit in the case.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

That's another frankenwatch idea knocked on the head then







.

Cheers

Paul


----------

